# Tc electronics system 6000 native series



## gsilbers (Mar 18, 2021)

@charlieclouser here you go... 







TC Electronic | Not Found







www.tcelectronic.com


----------



## charlieclouser (Mar 18, 2021)

Bought!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 18, 2021)

Stereo only. 

.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Mar 18, 2021)

The MD4 is awesome. Check out DXP Mode on some Spitfire Ambient mics. I hereby rename it GOD Mode!


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 18, 2021)

Wow, someone on the UX design team is a Star Trek: TNG fan!


----------



## fixxer49 (Mar 18, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> @charlieclouser here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can anyone here comment on how the reverbs compare to the VSR24?


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 18, 2021)

fixxer49 said:


> Can anyone here comment on how the reverbs compare to the VSR24?




I just spent some time with both. 

Very similar imo. The big difference seems to be the presets. Most of the relabs VSR24 presets 
seems to be a lot more transparent type of sound while the tc vss4 was more lush type of presets. 
Once i got both to have the same settings, which is not easy as they vary a lot the names and implementation, then both sounded fairly alike. 

the VSR24 seems to be aiming to be more transparent, more like a gloss over the mix, much like enhancement. while the tc vss4 was more alike to the lexicon sort of sound, very colored and nice. 

in terms of algorithm i think both are too similar to tell a difference. I got a nicer music vibe in the low mids from the tc vss4 but since there are so many knobs and tweeks here and there that it might a setting i missed. 

If you demo them both, which you can, you will see what im saying. Once is more of the , out of the way reverb, more of a feel, transparent while the TC electric presets seemed a lot more lush. 
again, just the presets. the algorithm where vary similar.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 18, 2021)

I've been missing these since I got rid of my Powercores 7 years ago! VSS4 and MD4 are both fantastic. This is a no-brainer! :D

I got the Icon bundle as well when they came out - the 2290 and 1210 are both excellent!


----------



## JohnG (Mar 18, 2021)

I still use the Reverb4000 -- love-love-love it. Even though it's hardware and there is some hassle there.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 18, 2021)

JohnG said:


> I still use the Reverb4000 -- love-love-love it. Even though it's hardware and there is some hassle there.


TC Fireworx w/AES/EBU & ADAT has fantastic reverb but lacks sufficient editing.
But TC hardware sounds fantastic.
I try and use DSP and Native based verbs but on large cabinets they still won’t saturate the sound enough, great tails but no soak.

For recording the software like ReLabs DSP/VST works better since it’s ITB.

Since it’s TC I’m going to have to get this.
Who knows, it might work on larger powered cabs, but even Lexicon, as good as it sounds ITB, doesn’t carry it’s weight on my live rig.

I should’ve just bought the damn Model 7 as now I’ve spent enough on a pair of Fireworx and software bundles....


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 18, 2021)

Available only through Them?


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 18, 2021)

JohnG said:


> I still use the Reverb4000 -- love-love-love it. Even though it's hardware and there is some hassle there.


Did you compare w the plugin?

i was about the get the 4000 and still might if prices get lowered (maybe more w this plugin release!)


----------



## JJP (Mar 18, 2021)

JohnG said:


> I still use the Reverb4000 -- love-love-love it. Even though it's hardware and there is some hassle there.


Me too.🧓


----------



## JohnG (Mar 18, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Did you compare w the plugin?


No -- I bought the Reverb4000 maybe 15 years ago and hardly use anything else except UAD, and that is mostly for stems.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2021)

I already have so many great sounding reverbs, do I need another one ?


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I already have so many great sounding reverbs, do I need another one ?



the tc4000/6000 along w the lexicon 480l (and others models) where the main reverbs for a lot of scores.

But as we all saw in those blind shootout videos, a lot of reverbs are already great and many will have a hard time telling the tc6000 vs Valhalla.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I already have so many great sounding reverbs, do I need another one ?


I'll be "that guy" and just say that I'd not buy anything from TC Electronics since 2015 due to their ownership - but it's 100% a personal choice. I'd still go with Relab and other alternatives, instead. That said, I'm not a professional musician, and my living isn't dependent on the plugins and music hardware I choose.


----------



## NukillerMedia (Mar 19, 2021)

I had the powercore suite years ago. Must be over a decade. I think that they were cutting edge for the time but well , digital clones with the same lack of under the hood manipulation which perhaps made sense for the hardware but is just lazy


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 19, 2021)

A few people on Gearslutz reported heavy CPU usage with VSS4, so I just did a quick test. Seems fine.

2019 16 core Mac Pro running the current Catalina in Logic with VSS4 using the Large Hall preset.

100 tracks at 44.1KHz with a 128 sample buffer has the Logic CPU meter at about 85% with the System CPU at 61% (Activity Monitor). No issues.

I got 135 tracks in Nuendo 11 too with no dropouts.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 20, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> A few people on Gearslutz reported heavy CPU usage with VSS4, so I just did a quick test. Seems fine.
> 
> 2019 16 core Mac Pro running the current Catalina in Logic with VSS4 using the Large Hall preset.
> 
> ...



so to me it was very heavy on cpu. older mac pro 5,1. 
maybe its optimize for newer systems?.. (like if i knew about programming


----------



## Technostica (Mar 20, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> so to me it was very heavy on cpu. older mac pro 5,1.
> maybe its optimize for newer systems?.. (like if i knew about programming


If those are the ones before the trashcans, I don't think they support AVX which might explain it.


----------



## clisma (Mar 20, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> so to me it was very heavy on cpu. older mac pro 5,1.
> maybe its optimize for newer systems?.. (like if i knew about programming


Suped-up 5,1 here too, ran 11 instances of VSS4 in a fairly heavy orchestral session in Logic. Came close to maxing out, but it all played well and staid responsive.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 20, 2021)

So...since i hoard Reverbs, what will be the main 
difference between VSS3 nd VSS4?


----------



## clisma (Mar 20, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> So...since i hoard Reverbs, what will be the main
> difference between VSS3 nd VSS4?


1. Simple math really.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 20, 2021)

clisma said:


> 1. Simple math really.


You mean 7 Native?


----------



## clisma (Mar 20, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> You mean 7 Native?


Dude... instabuy.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 20, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> So...since i hoard Reverbs, what will be the main
> difference between VSS3 nd VSS4?


They are quite different actually. Other than the sound, VSS3 is all about taking a mono source and putting it in a natural acoustic. It has a ton of control over the crucial early reflections. TIP: when dialing it in, set it fully wet so you can hear what's it doing properly.

VSS4 is a true stereo reverb with a more expansive lush sound (though still very natural) and allows for natural repositioning of stereo material.

Try both and you'll probably end up getting both!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Mar 21, 2021)

Got to say ... I'm totally baffled on how to even order this.

I've tried 5 different ways to create this mysterious MusicID or MusicTribe account. Nothing seems to work. Today I tried to create a ticket with my VSS3 Serial number and I get this cryptic email about how "we do not register any product related to software"

So basically, I don't see any way to order this.

Guess if they make it so hard to order ... I simply won't ...


----------



## Dietz (Mar 21, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> So basically, I don't see any way to order this.


I simply bought MD3 Native form their web-shop. No accounts, no IDs. Painless and fast.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 3, 2021)

Dietz said:


> I simply bought MD3 Native form their web-shop. No accounts, no IDs. Painless and fast.


Strange. When I click on Buy, their site directs me to a list of retailers worldwide.

How do I access the TC Electronics Store ?

EDIT/UPDATE : OH.. OK, I clicked on the 'Buy Now' button that's further down in the page, not the Buy button on the header, and that worked.


----------



## Dietz (Apr 3, 2021)

.... but you're right, it's impossible to create an account for this site. You need it even if you just want to get in contact with their sales department (!). I have an issue because the "purchase confirmation" sent automatically isn't an actual invoice (from my tax-accountant's point-of-view). No way to get hold of _anybody_ there. *grrrr*


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi,

Anyone using TC Electronics VSS4 HD Native ? I would love to hear some feedback about this reverb. 

I have many high-quality VST Reverbs to choose from, including the Bricasti M7 HW Reverb. Would the VSS4 give me something special that I don't have as far as Reverbs are concerned ? 

Also if one has a mastering suite like iZotope's Ozone 9 Advanced, what does the TC Electronic MD3, or MD4 offer that so special/useful compared to Ozone 9 Advanced ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## twincities (Apr 3, 2021)

Dietz said:


> .... but you're right, it's impossible to create an account for this site. You need it even if you just want to get in contact with their sales deportment (!). I have an issue because the "purchase confirmation" sent automatically isn't an actual invoice (from my tax-accountant's point-of-view). No way to get hold of _anybody_ there. *grrrr*


wait till you need support for a piece of hardware under their umbrella. nothing like trying (and failing) to make a forum account so you can request service for a $3000 piece of gear. no phone numbers, no direct emails. the music tribe group is a joke when it comes to service. assume anything that comes out the door is completely as is, for life.


----------



## Hendrixon (Apr 4, 2021)

JJP said:


> Me too.🧓


Me 3


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi,

OK, I installed the demos of both the VSS4 HD, and MD4.

I really liked the MD4, but I'm not sure if it is a must have plugin, I have two weeks to test it, and see if it is worth buying.

I also tested the VSS4 HD very briefly on some perc. it is a very good sounding reverb, the problem is it's a Huge CPU hog. One instance of the VSS4 HD Gobbled up 44% of my CPU. So the quality comes at a ultra high CPU cost.

Does anyone know if the VSS4 HD is meant to be used for Mastering more than for production ? 

*EDIT/UPDATE : * It seems like they have something buggy with their VSS4 HD plugin which might be causing the high CPU consumption, I'm also unable to access the VST3 versions, although they seem to be installed. So, something is buggy with their plugins. Someone mentioned that they will be updating their plugin to fix the issues.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi,

I was able to find out what was causing the issue with the VST3 versions of the MD4, and VSS4 HD not showing up in S1Pro 5.2 , The VST3 versions were installed inside a TC Electronic folder, so I moved them out of that folder, and Bingo ! S1Pro 5.2 scanned both of them at startup, and they showed up as VST3 plugins.

Using both as demos, I'm totally impressed by both these plugins, and plan to buy both.

The MD4 is an amazing, and super high-quality Mastering plugin, the VSS4 HD is a superb sounding reverb as well, with it's own flavor, super rich sounding, in a very nice, and musical way. The problem I have with it is it's current version 1.0 is buggy, one instance of it consumes 44% of my CPU, this has been reported to TC Elec. and they are trying to fix the issue, so I will wait until this issue is fixed. I have more demo time with both (13 days), so I have some more free usage time. 





Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Russell Anderson (Apr 8, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Wow, someone on the UX design team is a Star Trek: TNG fan!


seriously, I smiled when I saw the thumbnails but on closer inspection it's actually 24th century technology


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyone using, or demoing the VSS4 HD in S1Pro5, or other DAW on Windows 10, and doesn't have a major CPU usage issue when using it ?

I hope they fix this issue with the VSS4 HD soon, it's such a wonderful sounding Reverb. The current version is still (1.0) .


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2021)

HI,

Here is my Test/Comparison video for the *TC Electronic VSS4 HD* , and *Relab Development VSR S24*

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Dietz (Apr 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Here is my Test/Comparison video for the *TC Electronic VSS4 HD* , and *Relab Development VSR S24*


Isn't the latter meant to mimic the classic VSS3 algorithm rather than the quite different VSS4 ...?


----------



## Vin (Apr 10, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Isn't the latter meant to mimic the classic VSS3 algorithm rather than the quite different VSS4 ...?


VSR S24 is a stereo emulation of VSS6.1 algorithm. Relab's full surround 6000 should be out this year as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 10, 2021)

Vin said:


> VSR S24 is a stereo emulation of VSS6.1 algortihm. Relab's full surround 6000 should be out this year as well.


I like VSR24, really should use it more often. Have Relab published some sort of development roadmap somewhere?


----------



## Home Studio 87 (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes a new skin & more... like the hardware controller of TC S6000


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2021)

Home Studio 87 said:


> Yes a new skin & more... like the hardware controller of TC S6000


Wow ! Looks great. (Thanks for the Pic). 

Did they mention when it might be released ?


----------



## Dietz (Apr 10, 2021)

Home Studio 87 said:


> Yes a new skin & more... like the hardware controller of TC S6000


Huh! I hope there's an option to hide those virtual faders. :-D


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi,

OK. So, I decided to test using the TC Electronic VSS4 HD via VSL VE-Pro 7. Studio One Pro 5.2 is my DAW/Windows 10. I'm hosting VE-Pro 7 Locally on my PC, not a slave machine.

Question: When using the Inputs in VE-Pro 7, I only see option for Inputs 1/2 , non of the other Inputs that are supposed to be available show up as a selectable option. I Inserted the VE-Pro Server Input Plugin on a Virtual Instrument Channel Insert to send it to VE-Pro 7 Bus Channel, the VE-Pro Bus also is only giving me option for using Inputs 1/2, no other inputs are available to choose from. What could be the issue here ? Any help would be appreciated.

Also to note that there is a bit more latency, since I have to set my Buffer to 512 Samples.

The CPU consumption is reduced quite a bit in S1Pro 5, when I host VSS4 HD in VE-Pro 7. Which is a positive result. Any help about the number of inputs I mentioned above would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi,

OK, I found the answer to my question about the number of Inputs in VE-Pro 7. 

I just needed to set the number of Inputs per Instance in the VE-Pro 7 Preferences. 

Here is the link to the manual about this detail : https://www.vsl.info/en/manuals/vep7/vep-preferences#instances-preferences


----------



## Banquet (Apr 13, 2021)

After a few days testing I've just bought VSS4 HD. What an amazing reverb!! I have Pro-R, Aether, Valhalla and Blackhole. It certainly offers something different to those. I also got demos of Cinematic Rooms and B2 to test it against and, although great, they just didn't have the pristine clarity or 'sparkly bloom' of VSS4 HD in my opinion. Awesome reverb!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2021)

Banquet said:


> After a few days testing I've just bought VSS4 HD. What an amazing reverb!! I have Pro-R, Aether, Valhalla and Blackhole. It certainly offers something different to those. I also got demos of Cinematic Rooms and B2 to test it against and, although great, they just didn't have the pristine clarity or 'sparkly bloom' of VSS4 HD in my opinion. Awesome reverb!


Congratulations ! 

The TC Electronic VSS4 HD is one of the best sounding reverbs I have heard. 

How is it with CPU usage on your DAW ? Are you using Mac or PC , DAW ? (Thanks). 

I'm waiting for TC Elec. to fix the high-CPU usage of the VSS4 HD, before purchasing it, this has been already reported to them by many users. 

I already went ahead, and purchased their VSS3 Reverb, which is an impressive reverb, and doesn't have the high CPU issue. I also purchased the TC Elec. MD4. imho. it is a Fantastic Mastering plugin 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Banquet (Apr 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Congratulations !
> 
> The TC Electronic VSS4 HD is one of the best sounding reverbs I have heard.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Yes, it's wonderful. Nothing else I've tried has that certain 'thing' that puts a smile on my face so much. The tail is gorgeous!

It's weird, when I tried it, I had read reports of high CPU so I got the demo and imported it into a project that already had about 25% CPU and it barely put it up at all (perhaps a 2%). But then I put it into an empty project and the CPU went from 0 to about 15% just with VSS4 HD. I just now loaded a project that was at about 20% CPU, added VSS4 and it went up to 25%. So it's potentially quite heavy but the overall impact seems less when there's already more going on. I will probably only use it with one instance on a send/return so I don't think it will cause any issues, although some optimisation would be welcome . Btw, I'm running Cubase 11 Pro on a MacBook Pro 2019 6 core i7.

I demo'd MD4 as well and really like it, but I've just bought a Moog Matriarch so am a little skint and limited myself to either MD4 or VSS4HD - and I already have the Fabfilter EQ, Comp, so I will maybe look at MD4 later. The whole package seems brilliant - I quite fancy VSS3 and Nonlin as well!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2021)

Banquet said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> It's weird, when I tried it, I had read reports of high CPU so I got the demo and imported it into a project that already had about 25% CPU and it barely put it up at all (perhaps a 2%). But then I put it into an empty project and the CPU went from 0 to about 15% just with VSS4 HD. I just now loaded a project that was at about 20% CPU, added VSS4 and it went up to 25%. So it's potentially quite heavy but the overall impact seems less when there's already more going on. I will probably only use it with one instance on a send/return so I don't think it will cause any issues, although some optimisation would be welcome . Btw, I'm running Cubase 11 Pro on a MacBook Pro 2019 6 core i7.
> 
> I demo'd MD4 as well and really like it, but I've just bought a Moog Matriarch so am a little skint and limited myself to either MD4 or VSS4HD - and I already have the Fabfilter EQ, Comp, so I will maybe look at MD4 later. The whole package seems brilliant - I quite fancy VSS3 and Nonlin as well!


Hopefully TC Electronic will fix the VSS4 HD high-CPU usage via an update. They are working on it. The VSS3 sounds amazing as well.

I also purchased the new Brainworx *bx_Limiter True Peak*

https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/products/bx_limiter_true_peak.html

I used my April PA $75. voucher, plus the intro special deal, paid $54.99 for it, this is one of the tools I needed to have. I think this, with the TC Elec. MD4 will be what I will use for mastering most of my projects.


----------



## Banquet (Apr 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully TC Electronic will fix the VSS4 HD high-CPU usage via an update. They are working on it. The VSS3 sounds amazing as well.
> 
> I also purchased the new Brainworx *bx_Limiter True Peak*
> 
> ...


Great to hear they're working on a fix. 

bx_limiter looks really good and should work well with MD4 which I gather is missing one.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2021)

Banquet said:


> Great to hear they're working on a fix.
> 
> bx_limiter looks really good and should work well with MD4 which I gather is missing one.


The MD4 HD has a built-in True Peak limiter as well, but I think a dedicated plugin for that function like the new bx_Limiter True Peak is going to be a better option. 

Here is their description of the MD4 HD Functionalities :

Quote : 

_"TC Electronic MD4 HD NATIVE plug-in is tailormade for music and sound production in all forms. The MD4 HD NATIVE is the most transparent high-definition dynamics processor ever made for your DAW featuring a flexible 6-band EQ, 5-band compressor, soft clipping and a *newly optimized true-peak limiter*."_


----------



## Banquet (Apr 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> The MD4 HD has a built-in True Peak limiter as well, but I think a dedicated plugin for that function like the new bx_Limiter True Peak is going to be a better option.
> 
> Here is their description of the MD4 HD Functionalities :
> 
> ...


ah cool, perhaps it was a brick wall limiter is was missing? Or maybe I imagined it... thought I'd read something...

3 things I really need to be better at quickly - eq, compression and mixing. Then I'm coming back for MD4! Please post back here with how you get on


----------



## Wake (Apr 13, 2021)

Nobody compared MD4 and Leapwing DynOne yet?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi,

I decided to look further into the high-CPU usage of TC Electronic VSS4 HD in my DAW/PC. 

The Studio One Pro 5.2 Performance meter shows 37% usage for one instance of VSS4 HD, my PC Task Manager's Performance meter shows 5% .

Now that's a huge difference, and something that makes me think that it might be the S1Pro 5.2 Perf. meter that's not providing the accurate reading. 

What do you think about this ? Which CPU meter would you trust in this scenario ? 

I might just add more instances of VSS4 HD, to see what happens with the two meters, and if I get any dropouts based on the two CPU meters, to find out which one is the correct/accurate one. 

Here is a pic of the two meters.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Banquet (Apr 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I decided to look further into the high-CPU usage of TC Electronic VSS4 HD in my DAW/PC.
> 
> ...


The difference is strange. Last night I put VSS4 into another track I'm working on and it immediately put the CPU up by 20% which is the worst I've seen. Out of interest I went back to an empty project and loaded it - it went to about 18% and I loaded 4 more (as fx tracks) and it didn't go up at all for the others. So I don't understand how it's working. If you're only getting a low CPU hit outside your DAW, perhaps try loading more versions and see if you can still run a project when your DAW CPU is really high?


----------



## rjay (Nov 26, 2021)

Thinking aout buying VSS4 but it seems like TC have only ever released one version, back in March, and no bug fixes or any CPU optimisation since. Does anyone know whether TC plan on improving VSS4 ? They're not exactly in a rush, if they do plan to ....


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 26, 2021)

Hey Fellas , TC has slahed prices on the Native 6000 bundle (350 for the bundle) i really had my eye on VSS4 and MD4 as (from my understanding) they’re enhanced versions of VSS3 and MD3 so they’re somewhat ‘redundant’ ? 
Is that somewhat accurate or do they really do their own ‘thing’ .
of course i get the non-lin plug as well in the bundle (just not sure i’d use it) My question is ? by the 2 for 260 (VSS4 & MD4) or get the whole bundle for 89 bucks more ? Any feedback be helpful .


----------



## Home Studio 87 (Nov 26, 2021)

for 89 more.... Well the whole bundle ! (VSS3 is great too)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

Tempted to buy VSS4 HD at 50% discount, but worried about the high CPU usage issue is still not fixed, since it still shows at ver 1.0 , so TC-Elec. has not bothered fixing this issue, which makes me cautious about buying it at this state. 

A bit of a challenging decision. What would you do ?


----------



## Banquet (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm not a reverb expert, but I bought VSS4 HD when it came out but kinda put it on hold, waiting a fix for the high CPU load. 

Fast forward to this morning and I noticed Cinematic Rooms was on sale so I downloaded the demo and loaded some of my reverbs to compare it to. Out came Valhalla Vintage Room, Blackhole, Aether, Fabfilter Pro-R and I remembered VSS4 HD so added that to the comparison. As I went through different instruments with the different reverbs (concentrating mostly on Berlin Woodwinds, as I've just bought that in BF), VSS4 HD was my clear favourite of the lot for just about everything I tried.

So I'm passing on Cinematic Rooms and I'm going to be using VSS4 HD from now on. I'll just have to put up with the high CPU. Frankly, it's worth it and it's doing something special. There's something about how it does the early reflections that make the instrument sound alive and real in front of you, while the reverb tail is so bright and airy. Just lovely... The other reverbs sounded dull in comparison. But I was just flicking through presets and matching reverb times, so nothing scientific, and I'm no pro, so that is literally just my very humble opinion.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

Banquet said:


> I'm not a reverb expert, but I bought VSS4 HD when it came out but kinda put it on hold, waiting a fix for the high CPU load.
> 
> Fast forward to this morning and I noticed Cinematic Rooms was on sale so I downloaded the demo and loaded some of my reverbs to compare it to. Out came Valhalla Vintage Room, Blackhole, Aether, Fabfilter Pro-R and I remembered VSS4 HD so added that to the comparison. As I went through different instruments with the different reverbs (concentrating mostly on Berlin Woodwinds, as I've just bought that in BF), VSS4 HD was my clear favourite of the lot for just about everything I tried.
> 
> So I'm passing on Cinematic Rooms and I'm going to be using VSS4 HD from now on. I'll just have to put up with the high CPU. Frankly, it's worth it and it's doing something special. There's something about how it does the early reflections that make the instrument sound alive and real in front of you, while the reverb tail is so bright and airy. Just lovely... The other reverbs sounded dull in comparison. But I was just flicking through presets and matching reverb times, so nothing scientific, and I'm no pro, so that is literally just my very humble opinion.


Thanks for the feedback.

I'm very close to just buying VSS4 HD on sale, and see how I deal with the high-CPU issue, I might just use it on audio stems, during my mixing phase. I'm not surprised with how good you found VSS4 HD sounding compared to the other Reverbs, I agree, it is top of the line.

I just wish TC-Elec. can fix the high-CPU issue, it will make it so much more usable for me. I'm most likely going to buy it, and then reach out to their tech-support and bug them about this issue, hopefully they will move their behinds, and improve it.

OH.. @Banquet , I have their VSS3, do you have it as well ? Just curious if you compared them ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Banquet (Nov 26, 2021)

I don't have VSS3, I only bought VSS4HD. when the lineup was released. I loved it when I bought it, but presumed they would fix the CPU. Whether they can/will or not, I don't know - but those extra CPU cycles are producing magic to my ears so I'm not even sure if I want them to try if it risks the mojo!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

Banquet said:


> I don't have VSS3, I only bought VSS4HD. when the lineup was released. I loved it when I bought it, but presumed they would fix the CPU. Whether they can/will or not, I don't know - but those extra CPU cycles are producing magic to my ears so I'm not even sure if I want them to try if it risks the mojo!


It's very possible that the high-CPU usage has something to do with the quality of the Reverb we are hearing in VSS4-HD. I don't really know this for a fact, but I wouldn't mind it if they can improve it without any change to the quality.


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 26, 2021)

Would anyone knows how the VSS4 compares to the VSS3? I demoed vss3 about a year ago and demoing vss4 now but can't remember.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

Hunter123 said:


> Would anyone knows how the VSS4 compares to the VSS3? I demoed vss3 about a year ago and demoing vss4 now but can't remember.


VSS4 HD is much better, it's on another level of quality, and that's from most other reverbs I have.


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 26, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> VSS4 HD is much better, it's on another level of quality, and that's from most other reverbs I have.


I feel it has more width and color, so far I really like it. It's either this or Cinematic rooms.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Nov 27, 2021)

do you get 2 activations for the system 6000 stuff like with their icon series plugins? 
Also - when you buy the bundle, is it a locked group license or can you put the licenses for the plugins on different iloks?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 27, 2021)

Hunter123 said:


> It's either this or Cinematic rooms.


I'm in the same situation. I only want to buy one. What makes me think about getting Cinematic Rooms is that so many composers use and trust it and it will have regular updates.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 27, 2021)

Matt Hill of LquidSonics has done a good description of the technical differences in the reverb approach of Cinematic Rooms and the Tc electronics system 6000.









How Does Your Reverb Roll? - LiquidSonics







www.liquidsonics.com





Some of this was also discussed on a Gearspace thread about the system 6000









TC Electronic announces SYSTEM 6000 NATIVE SERIES - Gearspace.com


Originally Posted by apartment dog ➡️ Yep, I bought it 2 years ago, it's my go to reverb. Maybe there is an update or something? Yup, download the new installer, it works with the same license. New looks



gearspace.com




​


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 28, 2021)

I stuck I can't decide, someone help! I'm getting Pacific for sure so which reverb do you think would work better with it: VSS4 or Cinematic Rooms? I'm kinda leaning towards CR because I know it's a bit more neutral for tails and pacific sounds like it has some baked in natural early reflections which is why I would go for vss4.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2021)

Hunter123 said:


> I stuck I can't decide, someone help! I'm getting Pacific for sure so which reverb do you think would work better with it: VSS4 or Cinematic Rooms? I'm kinda leaning towards CR because I know it's a bit more neutral for tails and pacific sounds like it has some baked in natural early reflections which is why I would go for vss4.


VSS4 is a CPU-Hog


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 28, 2021)

True, but in a large Logic Project the cpu seems to distribute through the cores does it not?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2021)

@


Hunter123 said:


> True, but in a large Logic Project the cpu seems to distribute through the cores does it not?


Did you demo it ?


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 28, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @
> 
> Did you demo it ?


I am right now, still have to test in a large project. Obviously I should get on that 😅


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 28, 2021)

I wonder how bad CPU it is if you are using it on a buss?

But ... half off is TOO good. I picked it up. I've been a VSS3 addict. But I do have CR. I'm going to give it a fair shake and see which one I like the best.

But ... again ... half off is TOO good to pass up. If they release an update to address the CPU issue, I'm sure you would want to have it. And as debated ... maybe the CPU isn't odd and mirrors the complexity of the reverb?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> But ... again ... half off is TOO good to pass up


Yup. That's why I went ahead, and purchased VSS4 HD.

I'm not counting on TC Electronics to improve the CPU, they have done zilch about it since it was released at version 1.0 in March of this year, so odds are low they will. But the quality of the VSS4 HD Reverbs is amazing.

I also have their VSS3, and Cinematic Rooms, 7th Heaven, and Reverberate 3. Plus many other Reverbs.


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 28, 2021)

Yeah this thing is nuts on CPU. It doesn't seem to distribute that well so far.

It's definitely something you would use only a mix with everything bounced, my 2013 mac pro can handle it but the cores go up pretty high. Wonder how it is on some of those new m1 macs?


----------



## Hunter123 (Nov 28, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I wonder how bad CPU it is if you are using it on a buss?
> 
> But ... half off is TOO good. I picked it up. I've been a VSS3 addict. But I do have CR. I'm going to give it a fair shake and see which one I like the best.
> 
> But ... again ... half off is TOO good to pass up. If they release an update to address the CPU issue, I'm sure you would want to have it. And as debated ... maybe the CPU isn't odd and mirrors the complexity of the reverb?


How do you like it compared to cinematic rooms so far?


----------



## Junolab (Nov 28, 2021)

When I tested VSS4 HD on my Mac with Reaper, it only used 3-4%. The CPU usage is a bug that only seems to be on some computers. Also got way way to many reverbs incl Cinematic Rooms but damn I'm also considering it at this low price


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 29, 2021)

Its not the most optimized plugin, it processes also when no audio passes thru.
At least in Reaper on windows it works fine, its processor hit is like double what R4 uses.
When no audio passes thru R4, the plugin doesn't crunch numbers.


----------



## chopin4525 (Nov 29, 2021)

Exponential Audio reverbs also have a treshold where you can decide at what db level the input will trigger the reverb, something I have not seen in any other plugin.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 30, 2021)

So I must kick myself

I was looking at the System 6000 bundle just two hours ago before I went out for Band practice and come back to find it is OVER at the price it was before

Now $699, when I was looking earlier it was $349...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> HI,
> 
> Here is my Test/Comparison video for the *TC Electronic VSS4 HD* , and *Relab Development VSR S24*
> 
> ...



To my ears, the tail lasted the full 7 seconds on the HD Native one, and I timed it also (of course I am not a machine, so there would be some delay there...). But the HD Native seemed to die out right around the 7 sec mark, but the VSR24 slightly sooner

Anyone else find different?


----------

